# **** Poor Cecil ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Poor, poor, Cecil. How about that. 25% of Zimbabwe children die of starvation every year and people are more worried about some damn lion.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's our feelings too plus all the other issues - child labor, prostitution, corruption, etc. etc..


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I seen some pictures of what I assume was Cecil, on the news. Really nice trophy. Perfectly legal kill too, as Cecil was not on park land. It would have been a different story if Cecil had mauled a stupid tourist. He would have been hunted down and shot numerous times, then displayed for all to see, dangling from a beat up back hoe. Just another way to take a stab at hunting. It sure made headlines on the commy news. Personally, I don't give a rats butt bout Cecil. For some reason, people have a bad habit of trying to turn the wild and untamed, even savage animals into pets. I don't get it. If you want a pet, go get a gerbil. Lions don't make good pets.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

A good example of people being involved in something they have no busines being in. What happens in other countries isnt their business unless its a threat to them or us !!

We have a law here in NO smoking in public buildings and that includes businesses. It's BS !! If I want to let someone smoke at my business, it should be my choice not the dam govt and if I loose business because of it so be it, but it should be my choice and same goes for bars and restaurants it should be the owners choice if they decide to not let people smoke or allow it. I just dont get it that most people nowadays want to have others caiter to their ideas, people dont relize the freedoms we are slowly loosing little by little.

Sorry for my rant, but sh!t like this burns my a$$ govt and other people need to mind their own business


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I must have missed this story. But this sounds like why I do not watch the news. It is sad that the weather forecast is the most informative segment.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The whole Cecil story chaps my butt. The Dr. paid 55,000 to hunt a lion, as long as he didn't break any laws people need to shut up. If that money gets spent on the people there it'll go a long way. Let's get on to more important things like mourning the death of some druggie found in her bathtub just like her druggie momma who could carry a tune. Meanwhile some poor kid, whose name you will never hear is taking a bullet or being maimed by an explosive device in some far off land all for the sake of his country that will do the minimum to honor his sacrifice.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The whole damned story of Cecil the trophy lion is based on HSUSA and PETA heart wrenching hype. I can understand that most people don't know beans about how lion are hunted. The bias new media claim that said lion (if it indeed, truthfully, was the lion in question) was lured to his dead by means of a scent trail. This is standard lion hunting practice throughout Africa, and nearly all lion hunting is conducted this way. You know what? This whole line of crap stink to high heaven on anti hunting propaganda. If the country of Zimbabwe wants to make a big stink about it, then lets all boycott their hunting, period. Tell them, they can keep "Cecil", and we'll give our money to someone else. :huntingrifle:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The media loves stories like this and they always report it in such a way that causes an uproar. And I'm sure everyone believes that if it is reported on the news that all of the facts are true.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

uproar......? really Wayne ? you had to go there ?
None of these were good enough ?

ado, alarums and excursions, ballyhoo, blather, bluster, bobbery, bother, bustle, clatter, clutter, coil, corroboree, disturbance, foofaraw, fun, furor, furore, fuss, helter-skelter, hoo-ha (also hoo-hah), hoopla, hubble-bubble, hubbub, hullabaloo, hurly, hurly-burly, hurricane, hurry, hurry-scurry (or hurry-skurry), kerfuffle, moil, pandemonium, pother, row, ruckus, ruction, rumpus, shindy, , squall, stew, stir, storm, to-do, tumult, turmoil, commotion, welter, whirl, williwaw, zoo I'm partial to kerfuffle myself. lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Dang Don, did you pick up the Websters dictionary for reading material today? Lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don, thats just to funny

well as ya'll know, i live in Mn

where this dentist is from

i too agree that that damn lion got what he deserved for leaving the sanctuary

now these people that care so much for this friggen lion

do they care that this dentist had to shut down his business and put a bunch of good people out of work because of death threats.

No they dont give a rats back side for that,they only care about the damn lion

and lets face it,that lion was old,he might of had one ore two good years left in his life if some other younger stronger meaner male didnt come in and kill him to take over the pride of lionesses

and yes the baiting and scent trails are the tactics used to hunt all big cats in africa

he did nothing wrong except for letting PETA hear about it

and who really gives a fluck if that lion had a collar and a name

i sure as heck dont

but at least if i shot one and it had a name

i could put it on the plaque below the mount


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All the zebras and gazelles in the area hated Cecil. I'll bet they conspired with a the dentist.

"Hey Mortie, lay here and act all dead and stuff."
"Doc, remember as soon as that hairy bastage crosses the line you nail him. "Hee hee. We'll teach that philandering lion a thing or two about who's the king of the jungle."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I was bored..... I ran out of 224 FMJs to reload for plinking.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Ruger said:


> Dang Don, did you pick up the Websters dictionary for reading material today? Lol


word -o-the-day toilet paper.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Poor, poor, Cecil. How about that. 25% of Zimbabwe children die of starvation every year and people are more worried about some damn lion.
> 
> awprint:


Yes but those kids were probably sick any way .. Cecil was a perfectly healthy lion !! LOL , JUST LIKE THE "FACT " THAT ALL PREDATORS ONLY KILL SICK , INJURED AND OLD PREY .. Everyone knows that .. good grief , what a mess .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

breaking news !cecil was a baaad boy.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

And so the saga of "Cecil" continues. Seems the Government of Zimbabwe has had second thought on extraditing our beloved Minnesota dentist on grounds that they may inadvertently ruin the hunting trade in that country. Go figure! Sorry PETA, the case has gone cold. http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/big-game-hunting/zimbabwe-seems-to-cool-off-on-extraditing-cecils-hunter/


----------

